# OB Hive



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice looking queen.

Make the OH yourself?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Think that queen is nice...you should see some pics of the other sisters of that i have....plus my traffic cone queens- the ones that you do not need to mark...will get some pix this week.
I had an older gent help me build it in his shop. 

Mike


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Very nice, I can't wait to see the "traffic cone queens" lol.

Is that your "stand alone" OH, or a travel version? 

Sorry if I sound inquisitive, I just love building OHs


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

No problem...i really like this one. It is a travel version. It would be much better with one deep frame IMHO...or 2 mediums if you are running all mediums. If you want some more pix I can upload them. It has a wood base with a boat chair swivel on it. It is totally solid...the only way a kid can break it is if they pull it off the table...no tipping! 
The "traffic cones" have darkened a little bit since I last checked on them...will get some pix up later.

mike


----------

